# Open stance..............



## golf_bug (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking for some advice on this from learned golf folk....

I had a rubbish round today, so much so that after 5 holes I started experimenting with my swing as nothing seemed to be working. On about the 8th tee, I found huge success in opening my stance. I was driving very well in particular, but was also striking my irons crisply as well. 

I had experimented with an open stance a few months back but was told by several good players that it would only lead to swing compensations and trouble in the long run. 

But the fact is with an open stance I am hitting it great.

Can someone please explain:

1. Why do I hit it better with an open stance (it is genuinely open, rather than just 'feeling' like its open)?

2. What problems am I letting myself in for with an open stance? 

3. Should I give a monkey's what people think, and stick with what works for me? I heard that Travino played with an open stance (even when he putted!), and he did ok!


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 10, 2009)

A slightly open stance lets you get through the ball easier but eventually youll start pulling/hooking the ball. Were your bad shots going straight right and short?


----------



## golf_bug (Oct 11, 2009)

A slightly open stance lets you get through the ball easier but eventually youll start pulling/hooking the ball. Were your bad shots going straight right and short?
		
Click to expand...

My bad shot with a normal stance is a hook with everything but driver, which is a push/slice. I don't know why nu when I open the stance i get the call going straight. I think its because I am resisting the urge to release - i know that if I do its going way left - which for some reason gets the club much squarer through the ball.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 11, 2009)

I would say stick with it then until it stops working or if you want long term success get a lesson to sort you out.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 11, 2009)

My bad shot with a normal stance is a hook with everything but driver, which is a push/slice. I don't know why when I open the stance i get the ball going straight.
		
Click to expand...

Golf "math" lesson 1.  

If you hit real hooks (and pushes with longer clubs) then your path is in-out....

Standing a bit open is effectively making your path better. The hook or push is in the clubface....

Either fix your path or stand a bit open....the choice is yours. One might see you get better faster than the other.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 12, 2009)

Chances are that if you open your stance too much the ball will be creeping further back.... it's going to cause more problems than it's worth. You'll probably start swinging too steep and/or if your swing path is from the inside then the sh*nks might rear their head. Open your stance a little by all means - but I wouldn't recommend more than a few degrees just to create space to swing through comfortably.

Where are your shoulders pointing whilst all this is going on?


----------



## golf_bug (Oct 13, 2009)

Shoulders are at the target, stance is slightly open. I think it just give more room to get the club though?


----------

